# Countess of Chester, Deva. March 08



## silverstealth (Mar 31, 2008)

Visited with carlin and ben wrx (massive thanks to ben for the tour)

Heres a bit of history to go with the random exterior shots.

Cheshire County Lunatic Asylum was opened in 1829 on a site in Liverpool Road. The original building, which housed 90 patients, was designed by William Cole, junior, county architect, and was erected under the direction of the county magistrates. 

In 1855, the first of a number of name changes occurred when the asylum became Cheshire Lunatic Asylum and in 1870, it became Chester County Lunatic Asylum. In 1889, Cheshire County Council became responsible for the asylum and in 1899 the original name, Cheshire County Lunatic Asylum, was restored. 

The early years of the 20th century saw significant advances in the treatment of, as well as changing attitudes towards, mental illness. These were reflected in developments at the asylum. A new pathology laboratory was opened and in 1914, an annex. was built. In 1921, the name 'asylum' was dropped and the name, County Mental Hospital, was adopted. 

In 1948 The National Health Service took over the running of the hospital from Cheshire County Council and it was renamed Upton Mental Hospital. In the early 1950s,. it became Deva Hospital. Following the amalgamation of Chester and District Hospital Management Committee and Deva Hospital Management Committee in 1965, it was renamed the West Cheshire Hospital. 

During the 1950s, there were important changes in the treatment of psychiatric illnesses, involving the use of new drugs and as a consequence the number of in-patients was drastically reduced. By the 1980s, less than 4% of the patients were compelled to remain in hospital. 
In 1983 a new general hospital and an accident unit were opened on the West Cheshire Hospital site and following the visit of the Prince and Princessof Wales on 30 May 1984, the present name, Countess of Chester Hospital, was acquired.


----------



## boxerheaven (Mar 31, 2008)

stunning pictures, nice bit of history on the place love the trikes


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 1, 2008)

I like this one a lot, love the bikes, very much like the one the kid rides in the shining!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 1, 2008)

Really like this. Like all the paint peeling ones, and those brand new tricycles. Love how you've done the chair shot in red with the room in black and white. Like them all.

I really, really need to get here ive seen so many pics, and it makes me want to go more. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## losrios (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pics Silverstealth - what a wicked building. 

I love the pic of the two corridors - one looks like it's been blocked off and that drives me nuts.... I so want to know where does that go??? 

I also love the 'psychedlic' room - what's that all about?

Cool stuff.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 1, 2008)

That room was used as part of an art exhibition after the hospital had closed. I think Snappel or BenWRX can tell you more about that.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## silverstealth (Apr 1, 2008)

losrios said:


> Thanks for the report and pics Silverstealth - what a wicked building.
> 
> I love the pic of the two corridors - one looks like it's been blocked off and that drives me nuts.... I so want to know where does that go???
> 
> ...




It is known as the hazzard cell and part of an art exhibition created after closure..


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 2, 2008)

What happened to the partitions around the toilets, or are they part of the art display?


----------



## King Al (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice pics lots of strange bits, I wouldn't feel relaxed on one of those toilets


----------



## Lacelotte (Jul 2, 2008)

Being locked in a padded room with yellow and black stripes crossing the room at disorientating angles would send me around the bend so Gordon help the poor sods who were put in there! 

Excellent write up and pictures though. I'm always amased by the good state these old asylums are still in.


----------

